
Android Home Mirror - Nemisis7654
https://github.com/HannahMitt/HomeMirror
======
Nemisis7654
Note: This is not mine. All credit goes to Hannah Mittelstaedt. I just
happened to see it on Twitter and thought it was worth sharing.

------
AjithAntony
Pretty neat. Does the touchscreen still function under the acrylic?

~~~
asm
Unfortunately, the touch screen doesn't work through the mirror, however,
we're using reusable sticky stuff to attach the mirror to the tablet, so its
easy to remove if needed.

